# Kurzer Testbericht: Slide FE 9.0 - 140mm - Modell 2018



## Lebowsky (29. Mai 2018)

Nach heutigem Erhalt des Rades und einer ausgiebigen Tour folgender Eindruck:

- Ausgewogenes Rad für regelmäßige Touren im Mittelgebirge mit mäßigem Trailanteil.
- Die Sram Eagle GX Schaltgruppe hat viel Potenzial und arbeitet sehr knackig und präzise.
- Die TranzX JD Sattelstütze lässt sich sehr gut absenken/ausfahren bei guter Steifigkeit - gefällt mir aktuell besser als meine gewohnte Rock Shox Reverb.
- Die Laufräder mit dem 27,5x2,6" Nobby Nic treiben das Rad gut voran und vermitteln Sicherheit im Trail.
- An steilen Rampen klettert das Slide vorbildlich hinauf, ohne dass das Vorderrad zum Abheben neigt.
- Die Magura MT5 (vorne) und MT4 (hinten) lassen sich gut dosieren. Die Bremsleistung ist nach der ersten Tour durchschnittlich, wird sich aber durch das erste Einbremsen sicherlich noch steigern.
- Die Federelemente (Rock Shox Pike & Monach) arbeiten sensibel und ich bekam genug Feedback von der Bodenbeschaffenheit.

Folgende Punkte sind mir negativ aufgefallen:
Die allgemeine Verarbeitung lässt teilweise zu wünschen übrig:
- Bowdenzüge/Bremsleitungen teilweise zu lang (am Cockpit) und nicht vernünftig verlegt. (Bild vom Cockpit, unter und über dem Tretlager)
- Schrauben und Lagerstellen teilweise zerkratzt/mit geringfügigen Lackabplatzern.
- Bremshebel unterschiedlich ausgerichtet.
- Der Luftdruck der Reifen war ab Auslieferung viel zu hoch. Die 2 bar habe ich auf 1,5 & 1,3 bar abgesenkt.
Das ist meckern auf hohem Niveau, aber es sollte in den Bericht mit einfliessen...

Im Ganzen betrachtet ein tolles Rad welches viel Spaß bereitet. Für mich perfekt ausgestattet zu dem Preis und das Gesamtgewicht hält sich zudem in Grenzen.


----------



## Lebowsky (24. Juni 2018)

Nach nun knapp einem Monat und mehreren Touren mit dem Rad kann ich folgendes Berichten:

- Die billigen, brünierten Schrauben der Bowdenzüge/Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr wurden gegen schwarz eloxierte Alu-Schrauben ersetzt. Die originalen waren wirklich kein optisches Highlight.

- Das Schaltauge habe ich mir auf einem Trail verbogen. Promt ein neues bei Bike Discount bestellt und leider das Falsche geliefert bekommen. Nach telefonischer Rückfrage wurde mir aber umgehend und kostenlos das korrekte geliefert - top Service von Bike-Discount!

- Die Bremsen (Magura MT5 vorne und MT4 hinten) rubbeln teils relativ stark bei langsamer Fahrweise und stärkerem bremsen.
Das Problem mit den Magura Bremsen haben nach meiner Recherche anscheinend mehrere bei verschiedenen Rädern.
Ich habe mich an den Support vom Bike-Discount gewendet und es wurden mir neue Bremsscheiben geliefert. Nun habe ich anstelle der Storm HC Scheiben die höherwertigen Storm SL Scheiben verbaut, die Bremsbeläge (welche vernünftig aussahen) leicht angeschliffen, Kanten gebrochen/angefast und muss diese nun neu einbremsen um zu sehen ob es Besserung gebracht hat.

- Der Selle Italia X1 passt leider überhaupt nicht zu mir. Meinem Sitzknochenabstand bezogen anscheinend 1-2cm zu schmal...Da müsste dringend ein neuer her...

- Die TranzX Teleskopstütze macht bis jetzt einen sehr guten und zuverlässigen Eindruck.

- Die Lackqualität des Rahmens und der Hinterbau-Wippe ist für einen Monat in Benutzung bei normaler Fahrweise mit durchschnittlichem Trail-Anteil mangelhaft!
Es entstanden schon diverse Abplatzer, vermutlich durch Steinschläge, und an der schwarz lackierten Wippe am Dämpfer platzt der Lack an einer Stelle, wo für eine Lagerstelle das Bauteil blank ist, ab.
Von dieser Qualität bin ich schon sehr enttäuscht.

Im Allgemeinen bin ich aber durchaus zufrieden und das Rad macht einfach Spaß zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flauschinator (16. September 2018)

So, da dein Eindruck mit ausschlaggebend für mich war, mir das Bike im Sale zu holen, geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu 

Größtenteils teile ich deine Eindrücke, zur Lackqualität kann ich nach den ersten 100 km noch nicht viel sagen, bis jetzt sieht alles noch gut aus.
Die MT Trail war mir als Bremsenfetischist ein bißchen wenig, da hab ich auf MT5 vorne und hinten + 203 mm Scheibe vorne umgerüstet. Hat dann die Ersparnis vom Sale gleich wieder aufgefressen, aber seit dem Einbremsen vom Schauinsland runter hab ich Bremspower ohne Ende. Gefällt mir.
Der Sattel... Hm, der wird vermutlich das nächste, was einem Tuningteil weichen muss, so ganz mein Ding ist er auch nicht.
Die GX Eagle macht ihre Art im positiven Sinne unauffällig: Sie funktioniert ohne Mucken.

Wirklich begeistert bin ich von der Traktion des Bikes. Grobschotter bergauf, Wurzeln, Blöcke, was auch immer... Man kommt durch und meistens fühlt es sich an, als würde das Bike sagen "Halt mal mein Bier, ich mach das schon" 
Bergab ist es ähnlich. Klar gibt es Bikes, die schneller irgendwo runterkommen, aber für mich, mit der Fahrtechnik einer Kartoffel ausgestattet, vermittelt es enorm viel Sicherheit und ich kann es an Stellen laufen lassen, wo ich vorher mehr schlecht als recht runtergeeiert bin.

Bin mal auf den Winter gespannt, mit den dicken Schlappen sollte man auch im Schnee Spaß haben können


----------



## tomm84 (1. November 2018)

Wie kommt den die Farbe in Natur rüber das hellblau schreckt mich doch etwas vorm Kauf ab.?grüsse thomas


----------



## Flauschinator (1. November 2018)

Ist ne Ecke dunkler als auf der Radon-Seite. Ich war beim Kauf auch skeptisch und dachte mir "Naja, nicht meine Wunschfarbe, aber kann ich mit leben"(ok, meine Wunschfarbe wäre auch irgendwas richtig knalliges gewesen ), als ichs ausgepackt habe dachte ich mir "Oh mein Gott! Es ist wunderschön "

Mein Eindruck nach knapp zwei Monaten ist übrigens nach wie vor sehr positiv. Mit dem Lack hab ich bis dato auch null Probleme und das Bike macht sehr unaufgeregt weiter fleißig Strecke. 
Das Ding mit den rubbelnden Bremsen ist halt irgendwie auch typisch Magura. Die MT4 an meinem Hardtail hats auch, aber es ist mit der Zeit schon deutlich weniger geworden und so ist es auch mit der MT5 am Slide FE. Bei MT Trail, die ab Werk dran ist, wirds vermutlich ähnlich sein. Gescheit einbremsen hat halt schon ordentlich was gebracht und mittlerweile kloppe ich mit dem Ding auch schon deutlich schneller als am Anfang die Trails runter, da komme ich kaum noch in die Situation, in der es typischerweise am stärksten auftritt 
Alles in allem für mich ein Sorglos-Bike, das lange Strecken genauso abkann wie Trail-Geballer.


----------



## zett3coupe (17. Dezember 2018)

Hab mir den Bock im SALE geholt. Wunderhübsch anzuschauen. 
Bisher geändert: Ergon GA3 Griffe in blau, vorne Conti 2.6. Baron, hinten Conti 2.35 Mountain King 2018 montiert, das ganze tubeless. In M wiegt das Gerät nun 13,5 fahrfertig, gewogen mit Kofferwaage.

Momentan tue ich mich noch schwer mit einer fahrtechnischen Bewertung. Berg rauf fand ich es schon schwer zur treten, zumindest bei meinem ersten Ritt in der Südeifel (ca. 1.200 Hm auf knapp 25 km). 

Berg runter: Gabel und Dämpfer auf und rollen lassen . Bremse finde ich gut, nach dem Einbremsen beißt die Magura. Wendig ist das Bike und flott auf dem Hinterrad. Ich habe mich bergab jedenfalls wohl gefühlt.

Berg hoch weiß ich noch nicht - entweder liegt es an meinem Gewicht, am Gewicht vom Bike oder an doch ungewohnter Reifenbreite. Mal abwarten...aber gewähltes Gelände ist auch extrem gewesen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Dezember 2018)

zett3coupe schrieb:


> Hab mir den Bock im SALE geholt. Wunderhübsch anzuschauen.
> Bisher geändert: Ergon GA3 Griffe in blau, vorne Conti 2.6. Baron, hinten Conti 2.35 Mountain King 2018 montiert, das ganze tubeless. In M wiegt das Gerät nun 13,5 fahrfertig, gewogen mit Kofferwaage.
> 
> Momentan tue ich mich noch schwer mit einer fahrtechnischen Bewertung. Berg rauf fand ich es schon schwer zur treten, zumindest bei meinem ersten Ritt in der Südeifel (ca. 1.200 Hm auf knapp 25 km).
> ...



Glückwunsch zum neuen "Bock" 

...der Baron am Vorderrad ist auf jeden fall eine Macht bei den momentanen Wetterbedingungen 

VG


----------



## zett3coupe (17. Dezember 2018)

Foto gibt es auch - SQLAB 611 active ist natürlich auch montiert. Ausstattung von dem Bike ist super. Ich wollte 27.5 und wollte auch RockShox. Dropper-Stütze bestens. Gibt nix zu meckern.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Dezember 2018)

zett3coupe schrieb:


> entweder liegt es an meinem Gewicht, am Gewicht vom Bike oder an doch ungewohnter Reifenbreite



Pro kg Körpergewicht 3-5 Watt .... kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen 5kg rauf oder runter machen schon einen unterschied ...
Da wo ihr unterwegs wart gibs aber auch nur Rampen, dazu noch die momentanen Verhältnisse ... da tritt es sich nicht gerade leicht


----------



## zett3coupe (26. Dezember 2018)

...da schiebt es sich auch schwer.....schwerer...


----------



## TJ_Bird (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo @ All...

auf der Suche nach einem neuen Radl bin ich auch auf das hier getestete Radon gestoßen.
Jetzt steig ich aber leider nicht ganz durch was die Bezeichnungen und der daraus resultierenden Unterschiede^^

Wofür steht denn das "FE" beim Slide und was ist da wiederum der Unterschied zum Modell "DPS".
In der Regel haben die meisten Radon ja Ihr Modell (Slide/Skeen) und eine nummerische Bezeichnung (8.0)... nun dachte ich erst das "FE" würde das "Female" Modell auszeichnen, aber irgendwie ist dem evtl. doch nicht so?!?

HEEELP ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett3coupe (5. Januar 2019)

Mein FE wird wieder verkauft.


----------



## jsunny (5. Januar 2019)

zett3coupe schrieb:


> Mein FE wird wieder verkauft.


Warum, nicht zufrieden? Ich plane gerade meine Frau eine zu kaufen. Ausstattung/ PreisPrei Rahmengeometrie sind eigentlich recht verlockend. Außerdem hatte ich bislang nur gute Radons.


----------



## zett3coupe (5. Januar 2019)

Bike ist auch top, mir ist es aber zu kompakt, sitze liebber sportlicher, nicht ganz so aufrecht, bekomme dadurch extrem Druck in die Handgelenke, wahrscheinlich weil ich die gewohnte Position einnehmen möchte. Keine Ahnung, hatte ich so auch noch nicht. Das liegt waohl an den anderen Bikes die ich so fahre.
Es entspricht auch nicht meiner Vorstellung von einem Allmountain, zw. ist es zu schwer für die Touren, die wir im allgemeinen fahren. (5 Hügel sacksteil rauf und dann wieder runter). Da ziehen einem die 2.6er Schlappen den Stecker - jedenfalls mir. Daher kommt was leichteres in den Stall.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2019)

TJ_Bird schrieb:


> Hallo @ All...
> 
> auf der Suche nach einem neuen Radl bin ich auch auf das hier getestete Radon gestoßen.
> Jetzt steig ich aber leider nicht ganz durch was die Bezeichnungen und der daraus resultierenden Unterschiede^^
> ...



FE steht glaub ich für FirstEdition oder FinalEdition
DPS steht für die Austattung, ist mit einem FOX Float DPS Dämpfer ausgestattet, der Rest müsste in etwa identisch sein.


----------



## jsunny (6. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> FE steht glaub ich für FirstEdition oder FinalEdition
> DPS steht für die Austattung, ist mit einem FOX Float DPS Dämpfer ausgestattet, der Rest müsste in etwa identisch sein.



Unterschiede gibts nur beim Dämpfer, einmal Rock Shox einmal SRAM. Der Rest sollte gleich sein.


----------



## TJ_Bird (7. Januar 2019)

Hey, 
vielen Dank für die Antworten, damit komme ich natürlich deutlich weiter.
Keine Ahnung warum ich das selbst nicht so rausfinden konnte, aber manchmal ist man einfach ein wenig überfordert.

Ich bin mittlerweile aber schon fast dazu geneigt noch eine Schippe drauf zu legen und mir mit dem Jab 9.0 MS einen kleinen Traum zu erfüllen, wobei man sich wirklich streiten kann ob ich denn so eine (für meine Verhältnisse) "Waffe" überhaupt brauche^^

Aber es ist einfach sooooo verlockend ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (7. Januar 2019)

zett3coupe schrieb:


> Bike ist auch top, mir ist es aber zu kompakt, sitze liebber sportlicher, nicht ganz so aufrecht, bekomme dadurch extrem Druck in die Handgelenke, wahrscheinlich weil ich die gewohnte Position einnehmen möchte. Keine Ahnung, hatte ich so auch noch nicht. Das liegt waohl an den anderen Bikes die ich so fahre.
> Es entspricht auch nicht meiner Vorstellung von einem Allmountain, zw. ist es zu schwer für die Touren, die wir im allgemeinen fahren. (5 Hügel sacksteil rauf und dann wieder runter). Da ziehen einem die 2.6er Schlappen den Stecker - jedenfalls mir. Daher kommt was leichteres in den Stall.



Man könnte auch einen 2cm längeren Vorbau montieren und 2.4er Schlappen draufwerfen.


----------



## zett3coupe (7. Januar 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Man könnte auch einen 2cm längeren Vorbau montieren und 2.4er Schlappen draufwerfen.


Könnte man, ja, man könnte auch leichtere Laufräder verbauen oder man holt sich was Neues


----------



## filiale (7. Januar 2019)

zett3coupe schrieb:


> Könnte man, ja, man könnte auch leichtere Laufräder verbauen oder man holt sich was Neues



Wenn der Kopf sich schon auf etwas Anderes eingestellt hat...


----------



## wirme (8. Januar 2019)

TJ_Bird schrieb:


> Hey,
> vielen Dank für die Antworten, damit komme ich natürlich deutlich weiter.
> Keine Ahnung warum ich das selbst nicht so rausfinden konnte, aber manchmal ist man einfach ein wenig überfordert.
> 
> ...



Ist ein Klasse Bike. Mach einfach - man gönnt sich doch sonst nichts ;-)


----------



## Flauschinator (12. Januar 2019)

Wenns für dich von Sitzposition und Einsatzzweck passt, schlag zu. Das Bike ist für das Geld was es gekostet hat ne Macht. Ich liebe meins nach wie vor 
Den Schneetest hats mittlerweile auch hinter sich. Fazit: So viel Traktion auf Schnee hatte ich dem Nobby Nic nicht zugetraut. Fiese Schwarzwaldrampen, die schon im Sommer eine Herausforderung sind, kommt man auch im Winter hoch, nur halt langsamer 
Mit 2,8er Bereifung hätte es aber vermutlich noch mehr Spaß gemacht, bei 40 cm Schneehöhe bin ich doch das ein oder andere mal steckengeblieben. Spikes hingegen habe ich kein einziges Mal vermisst. Einzige Schwachstelle: Die GX Eagle scheint mir mehr ne Sommerschaltung zu sein, selbst die Uralt-Deore an meiner Stadtschlampe zickt im Schnee weniger.


----------



## MrLovermanXXL (25. Februar 2019)

Hallo Slide-Freunde,
ich erwäge auch einen Kauf dieses Modells. Hauptgründe: Alu-Rahmen, 27,5'', "normaler" Federweg, keine SRAM-Bremsen, assembled in GER (gibt tatsächlich keien vergleichbares Bike aktuell auf dem Markt, auch wenn ich durchaus bereit wäre, noch nen 1000er hinzuzulegen)

Mich würde von den Slide-Besitzern mal interessieren, inwiefern ihr euch damit Mehrtagestouren à la Stoneman oder Alpencross zutrauen würdet?
Habe letztes Jahr einen Alpencross mit einem Cube Ltd Hardtail(29") gemacht und war sehr zufrieden damit. Im vergleich zu meinen Mitfahren (aktuelles Cube Stereo und Ghost Slamr) hatte ich es bei langen Anstiegen dann wol doch etwas entspannter. Da wir aber vermehrt auch etwas ruppigere Trails, sowie leichtere Bikepark-Strecken fahren, wollte ich nun auf ein Fully umsteigen. Da mir 160mm vorne etwas übertrieben vorkommen, finde ich das Slide vom Papier her fast die bestmögliche (weil einzige) Wahl. Bevor ich mich jetzt dann aber im Sommer damit über die Alpen plage, würde mich eure Einschätzung/Erfahrung interessieren, ob das mit diesem Bike ratsam ist.

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort/Empfehlung freuen ;-)


----------



## Flauschinator (19. März 2019)

Na zutrauen tu ichs mir mit dem Bike definitiv. Hab dieses Jahr sowohl nen Alpencross als auch den Stoneman Miriquidi damit vor. Dir muss halt klar sein, dass das keine Rennmaschine ist. Du kommst die Berge zwar schon hoch, aber schnell ist eben anders.
Ob das auch so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, darfst du mich gerne Ende August noch mal fragen


----------



## TJ_Bird (19. Mai 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Ist ein Klasse Bike. Mach einfach - man gönnt sich doch sonst nichts ;-)



Hallo Hallo,

bin dann auch mal wieder hier.
War eigentlich Anfang April soweit ein Jab zu erstehen, aber dann kam es doch ein wenig anders, ich habe jetzt bei einem 2015er Cube Stereo 160 SHPC zugeschlagen. Der Zustand und die Konditionen waren ein top. Die ersten kleineren Runden hat es hinter sich und macht mega Spaß, in jedem Gelände.


----------



## wirme (20. Mai 2019)

Dann viel Spaß damit.

Ich bin mit meinem Jab immer noch glücklich.
Habe seit September ca. 2.000 km ohne größere Probleme damit gefahren.


----------



## MitBartamStart (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo an alle,

kurze Frage. Was für Maße hat denn der verbaute Steuersatz. Würde mir gerne einen Works Components - 1,5 Grad einbauen. Hätte es gerne ein wenig flacher an der Front. 

Grüße 
Marco 

Vielleicht kann ja @Radon-Bikes weiterhelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flauschinator (1. August 2019)

Scheint ja nicht unbedingt ein Verkaufsschlager gewesen zu sein, wenn das Modell mittlerweile schon wieder im Orkus verschwunden ist...
Schade, aber so kommt man wohl auch als Radon-Fahrer an einen "Exoten" 
@Radon-Bikes wäre trotzdem mal interessant, ob da beizeiten nochmal ein Modell in die Richtung geplant ist 

Modifikationen an meinem in letzter Zeit:

Sattel gegen Ergon SME3 Comp getauscht (mein Arsch dankt es bei jeder Tour)
Reifen auf 2.4 abgespeckt und mindestens über den Alpencross bleibt es so: Vorne Kenda Hellkat Pro, hinten Nevegal 2 Pro, jeweils ATC-Karkasse. Hamonieren hervorragend mit dem Charakter des Bikes und was durch das kleinere Volumen an Plüsch fehlt, machen sie mit Grip mehr als wett.
Nach einem Wochenende Fränkische Schweiz, an dem mir an steilen Rampen öfter mal ein kleinerer Gang gefehlt hat das 32er-Blatt gegen ein 30er getauscht.


----------



## SUPERDELUXE (2. August 2019)

Flauschinator schrieb:


> Scheint ja nicht unbedingt ein Verkaufsschlager gewesen zu sein, wenn das Modell mittlerweile schon wieder im Orkus verschwunden ist...
> Schade, aber so kommt man wohl auch als Radon-Fahrer an einen "Exoten"
> @Radon-Bikes wäre trotzdem mal interessant, ob da beizeiten nochmal ein Modell in die Richtung geplant ist
> 
> ...



Das Bike gibt es aber noch. Sogar mit mehr Federweg vorne






						SLIDE 8.0 2019 – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de


----------



## Flauschinator (2. August 2019)

SUPERDELUXE schrieb:


> Das Bike gibt es aber noch. Sogar mit mehr Federweg vorne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jein. Hat halt nicht ganz die dicke Ausstattung wie letztes Jahr das Slide FE (kostet aber dafür natürlich auch ne Ecke weniger). Und ich fand das Blau am Slide FE schöner, aber das ist wie so vieles Geschmackssache


----------

